# Thermometer



## billbo (Sep 15, 2007)

I am looking at getting one. I have never used one but by reading on here I can see I should be. 

I am looking at a Maverick Redi Chek ET-73 remote. It takes temp of meat and the smoking chamber. Anybody have experience with this or others I should consider.

I do want one with meat & chamber readings.


----------



## meowey (Sep 15, 2007)

Lots of folks here have that unit.  It is a good idea to know both the temp of the smoking unit and the meat being smoked.  It's a good piece of equipment to have.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 15, 2007)

I own the ET-73 and two single probe Acu-Rite digitals. All of them are wunnerful! For your first digital, I would highly recommend the ET-73.

Good luck!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Sep 15, 2007)

I have the maverick and love it.  I can't however get the remote to read to the 100 foot distance advertised, but it does read well at 20 feet.


----------



## pescadero (Sep 15, 2007)

================================

Billbo:

On the top menu, click "Forums".  Scroll way down and you will find an entire thread dedicated to Thermometers.  Lots of good information here.

Ask more questions if you need to.

Skip


----------



## ron50 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm another happy Maverick ET 73 owner.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have the ET 73 and really enjoy it. It's very accurate (using the old boiling water test) and with the remote feature, I don't have to keep going out to the patio to check the temp of the meat or the pit..... I can just read the remote sitting on the kitchen table.


----------

